# Rebuilding Iraq



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Bush failed here miserably. When they hired contractors and even specialist workers, loyalty to Bush and his ideology was paramount, not honesty, reputation and skill. As a result, they wasted taxpayers money. 
This will be well exposed again and again by election time.


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> Bush failed here miserably. When they hired contractors and even specialist workers, loyalty to Bush and his ideology was paramount, not honesty, reputation and skill. As a result, they wasted taxpayers money.
> This will be well exposed again and again by election time.


Hum, thats funny, but I think your wrong. What the dems should say if you want cut and run, democrats are the ones. If you want to appease terrorists and dictators dems are the party if not vote republicans. If you continue to think low music and sleep deprevation are toruture, you have should vote democrat.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

It is not about run. It is about mismanagement, ineptitude and outright dishonesty of a littelman who happend to become a president of our Great Nation.
"The decision to send the loyal and the willing instead of the best and the brightest is now regarded by many people involved in the 3 1/2 -year effort to stabilize and rebuild Iraq as one of the Bush administration's gravest errors. " Washington Post, "Missteps in Rewbuilding Iraq".


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

uke: uke: uke: uke:

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

sevendogs said:


> It is not about run. It is about mismanagement, ineptitude and outright dishonesty of a littelman who happend to become a president of our Great Nation.
> "The decision to send the loyal and the willing instead of the best and the brightest is now regarded by many people involved in the 3 1/2 -year effort to stabilize and rebuild Iraq as one of the Bush administration's gravest errors. " Washington Post, "Missteps in Rewbuilding Iraq".


Are you joking? 
This comment is coming from the same folks that criticized his Dad for not going into Bagdad and finishing the job!
By the way I feel a whole lot better about what we're doing today then what we did in 1998; blowing off 100 tomahawk missiles into no target to attempt to cover-up a BJ by Monica.  
Have a nice day and don't be so gullible :idiot:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Wait a little and see more what will be coming on the news.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> sevendogs said:
> 
> 
> > It is not about run. It is about mismanagement, ineptitude and outright dishonesty of a littelman who happend to become a president of our Great Nation.
> ...


Gpoing into Bagdad and removing Saddam from power is not the same as rebuilding iraq and longterm involvement in unsuccessful war in the region.


----------



## snoduf (Jul 27, 2006)

Concerning Bush 1 being criticized for not going to Bagdad(By the left),the UN mandate was remove Iraq from Kuwait,nothing more. He was damned if he did,damned if he didn't


----------



## Goon (Apr 3, 2005)

I wounder if 7 dogs is a fan of Hugo Chavez? Now there is a real winner, he was at the UN today calling Bush Satan, talking about how he could still smell the sulfer. It seems like leftist leaders are held to less stringent rules than the rest of the world leaders.


----------

